
We Need to Literally Declare War on Climate Change - codonaut
https://newrepublic.com/article/135684/declare-war-climate-change-mobilize-wwii?utm=350org
======
joeblow9999
How's that war on drugs going?

~~~
codonaut
Great for private prisons!

